# Slight smoking and oil smell after decat?



## Acheron (Sep 8, 2010)

Been running a decatted downpipe for the last few weeks and have been noticing what smells to me like burnt oil when I climb out the car after driving for a bit. If I leave the car to idle the smell is persistant.

If I rev the car several times I get a very fine white/grey smoke after a while which then stays around for a bit while the car idles. However if I've gone for a lengthy drive and leave it to idle the smoke is not present. I've checked my rearview mirror constantly for signs of smoke while driving as well.

Any ideas what the cause may be? I'm hoping my turbo isn't shot


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

I think you are just noticing the normal effects of a catless downpipe. The smell is normal, you'll get used to it. No need to worry about burning oil unless you start seeing bluish colored smoke. Have you been monitoring the level on the dipstick?


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

watch your oil level... if you're losing oil then you might have the beginnings of a bad turbo. when mine went bad I would get oil leaking into the turbo and then burning up in the exhaust. it would smoke like crazy when I let off the gas.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

its normal. that's what happens when you don't have a cat.


----------



## Acheron (Sep 8, 2010)

theblue said:


> watch your oil level... if you're losing oil then you might have the beginnings of a bad turbo. when mine went bad I would get oil leaking into the turbo and then burning up in the exhaust. it would smoke like crazy when I let off the gas.


I haven't had to put oil in in months (don't do alot of mileage), but I had a quick look today and it seems it needs to be topped up.

Will monitor on a weekly basis after the top up.


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

its sounding very much like your turbo is about done the same way that my one was. I had all kinds of internet experts tell me it was normal, it's the head gasket, it's the PCV system... 

it was the turbo all along.

If you want to remove your downpipe you can look for signs of oil leaving a stain and you'll have your proof.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

It smells like the 1970's

just light up some marlboroughs with the windows rolled up. you wont notice the exhaust.

:laugh:


----------



## Acheron (Sep 8, 2010)

theblue said:


> its sounding very much like your turbo is about done the same way that my one was. I had all kinds of internet experts tell me it was normal, it's the head gasket, it's the PCV system...
> 
> it was the turbo all along.
> 
> If you want to remove your downpipe you can look for signs of oil leaving a stain and you'll have your proof.


Where there any other symptoms that you noticed, besides the smell and oil usage? 

I'm going to put the car back to stock and take it to Audi for a checkup. Sadly I have not confidence that I'll be able to convince them that the turbo is shot.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

condensation.. theres a billion threads about this all over google..

white smoke is fine. blue smoke is turbo.


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

you will not smell oil if all is well. I've owned several cars without cats and there are various smells but not that obvious burnt oil smell.

simply looking at the color can be deceiving also, if the oil burns up in the motor you'll get very blue smoke, but if it's vaporizing in the exhaust it doesn't look as blue.

how much smoke you are getting and when will be indicators. you'll be getting a lot more smoke than others cars around you if it's the turbo (or other serious problem). In my car's case I would let off the gas at a stop like and for a couple seconds I wouldn't be able to see the car behind me because of how much smoke there was. Yet while just driving on the highway there is no obvious sign of any problem and no drivability issues.

my advice for people who are losing oil and having questionable smoke is to watch for oil consumption and check for oil smell and oil stains in the turbo and or downpipe.

hopefully this helps. I had so much wrong and bad advice when troubleshooting my car that I want to help others not go through what I did.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

ive decatted last week and get the same thing. i dont think its nothing to worry about. my turbo was also blown so i know what to look for.

his description just sounds like hes decatted. except for oil smell but decatting gives you a smell for sure.


----------

